# 150 grain 30-06 rounds



## jmiller2502 (May 31, 2013)

does anybody know where i can find some decent priced 30-06 150 grain academy had some but im not paying 47 dollars for 20 rounds!!!


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

It is a shame you don't need 7MM Mag because I could hook you up with 4 boxes for real cheap. Hopefully you can find a good line on 30-06 ammo.


----------



## bobinbusan (Feb 16, 2010)

Wally had some Remington Core Loke in Pea Ridge for $18.?


----------



## Linkovich (Oct 24, 2007)

Academy usually has the 150gr core lokts for $18.99. I just bought a few boxes there the other day


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

Yep, the core lokt rounds are what I shoot. I shoot the 180gr rounds though. Cheap and effective. Wally world or Academy tend to have them. I order most of my ammo online though.


----------



## Allen Emmons (May 29, 2010)

sounds like you were looking at our "friend" Ted's ammo he thinks a lot of his stuff


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

yeah i was just in Academy the other day and they had plenty of variety in lots of calibers which was nice to see. of course they didnt have Marlin .444, or 22lr


----------



## jmiller2502 (May 31, 2013)

Allen Emmons said:


> sounds like you were looking at our "friend" Ted's ammo he thinks a lot of his stuff


Indeed he does


----------



## pensagrady (Feb 3, 2008)

Order from MidwayUSA.com


----------



## JLand (Sep 6, 2013)

lobsterman said:


> It is a shame you don't need 7MM Mag because I could hook you up with 4 boxes for real cheap. Hopefully you can find a good line on 30-06 ammo.


I need some 7mm mag bullets what you got


----------



## johnnysstuff (Dec 1, 2010)

*ammo*



Telum Pisces said:


> Yep, the core lokt rounds are what I shoot. I shoot the 180gr rounds though. Cheap and effective. Wally world or Academy tend to have them. I order most of my ammo online though.


 Where do you order yours from ?

Thanks in advance.
J


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

Wirelessly posted



johnnysstuff said:


> Telum Pisces said:
> 
> 
> > Yep, the core lokt rounds are what I shoot. I shoot the 180gr rounds though. Cheap and effective. Wally world or Academy tend to have them. I order most of my ammo online though.
> ...


Multiple sites. I use gunbot to find the best price.


----------



## PlaneToSea (Jul 27, 2012)

I've been shooting the Hornady American Whitetail 150gr 30-06 rounds and I really like them. They are $23 a box.

http://www.basspro.com/Hornady-American-Whitetail-Centerfire-Rifle-Ammo/product/13031406463415/


----------

